# Question on Fastrack; regardless of scale?



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Have question on the new Fastrack from Lionel for O and S gauge. Wanting to know how
to "isolate" one track. Of course with original A/F track there was "fiber pins". Has anybody seen these for Fastrack? Maybe gunnrunerjohn can chime in because he indicated he had
Fastrack for O gauge. Thanks in advance. Larry:dunno:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Your Dremel tool is your track isolation tool.  There is no provision for isolating a track, nothing like the insulated pins or rail joiners. There are 1 3/8" sections for O-gauge with a center rail jumper wire, I don't know if such a thing exists in S-gauge Fastrack.


----------

